# Need 2. For Venice charter 11/28



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Posted 11 October 2015 - 10:35 AM
Hi,
I need 2 more people for a charter in Venice on 11/28 
We are going with Hunter Cabellero of Paradise outfitters. I currently have 4 people and the 4 of us are open to do an overnight charter for $666.67 per person or a 12 hour charter for $400 person. Either trip will be on a 41ft Custom Catamaran. Overnight charter preferred but not necessary.

please text 832-691-5976 for more info
Attached Thumbnails


----------

